# Looking at getting Columbia Flat Boxes



## luckyrabbit (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a set of Columbia's curious on maintenace on these things (how long before changing a blade) and when to change blades do tapetech, drywall master or some other blades work with these. I have ames up here to get tapetech and another supplier for drywall master but columbia looks like a nice set up?

any thoughts or help would be great. Thanks

LR


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Best boxes on the market

Blade changes depend on a couple factors, type of mud used and how much you use them.

Adjustment should be done a a regular bases to maintain proper application.

As far as blade replacement I think most other brands will fit but if your using Columbia buy there replacement blades then your guaranteed the best results.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I think they are the best on the market


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*Columbia Boxes*



luckyrabbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a set of Columbia's curious on maintenace on these things (how long before changing a blade) and when to change blades do tapetech, drywall master or some other blades work with these. I have ames up here to get tapetech and another supplier for drywall master but columbia looks like a nice set up?
> 
> ...


 I agree with Mudstar... Flat Box Blades are a wear item. The more you use them, the more you will need to replace them. Scraping against corner metal overtime, and running into nail pops will obviously decrease the life of your blades. Some people have seen extended life of their box blades using beadboxers when running cornerbead, whereas others don't bother with them. 


Columbia Flat Finisher Boxes, and Columbia Fat Boy Flat Boxes both use a brass blade bar/holder - like other brand names: TapeTech, Blue Line USA, etc. The actual blades are compatible between brands, but I recommend going with genuine OEM Columbia replacement parts. Columbia uses high quality materials manufactured in the U.S. and Canada. But yes, the blades are interchangeable between brands. Columbia Flat Boxes feature upgraded rubber gaskets that will not corrode with solvents, a pivoting door axle that allows you to open the box up all the way without removing the door (nice for cleaning and the door doesn't pop-off like some of the others), quick release thumb tabs, and easy crowning adjustments. Columbia's 8" FatBoy Boxes are very popular among our customers. They hold about 40% more mud than a traditional 7" - less trips to the pump. If you decided to get a new box, enter coupon code "drywalltalk10" to save 10%. Thanks guys!


----------

